

IBM Job Ad from 1956 - lupin_sansei
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2008/07/07/for-the-mathematician-whos-ahead-of-his-time-2/

======
noonespecial
My favorite is this one:

<http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2008/06/28/atomic-golf-ball/>

Lets make the golf ball radio-active so we can find it easier!

You just can't make this stuff up.

